# Contador de RPM con display



## Supremo_II (Mar 21, 2009)

Quisiera hacer un circuito contador de rpm que contenga 2 display que dure 60 segundos contando de 0 a 60 y que al momento de pasar ese tiempo se detenga, y que cuente cuantas vueltas se obtuvieron en un motor por ejemplo.

Me pueden proporcionar información o ayudar a hacerlo.

De antemano se los agradecería mucho amigos.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 22, 2009)

los medidores de revoluciones no funcionan así. ¿Como lo arias para que contase 1400 vueltas por minuto.
Tienes que colocar un temporizador y un contador. 
El visualizador con latch carga la cuenta cada vez que que el temporizador termina el tiempo y resetea el contador.
El temporizador lo puedes hacer de 1ms


----------



## mabauti (Mar 22, 2009)

al menos que el motor sea muuuy lento vas a necesitar de 4 displays, y la tecnica mas empleada afaik es la que menciona El_nombre


----------



## Supremo_II (Mar 22, 2009)

Asi es amigo pero como puedo hacer eso alguien que me oriente porfavor

Y gracias por sus respuestas fueron de ayuda


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 23, 2009)

bueno primeto tienes que empezar con el sensor que te va a contar el numero de vueltas, para ello puees usar desde un fotodiodo y fototransistor integrado hasta un reed swich.

el circuito con los fotos lo tengo or ahí (con cualquier objeto que interrumpa la barrera infraroja da un 1, luego te lo paso. y con el reed simplmente + vcc en una de sus patas y la otra en el contador de pulsos. para ctivarlo necesitas un iman


----------



## Supremo_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Gracias amigo esto me servira de mucho

Eres grande y gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## elfutre2 (Abr 2, 2009)

el sensor lo podes sacar de los mouse! a mi me han funcionado genial
el que es led lo conectas con una resistencia en serie y el foto transistor, lo conectas a vcc y la salida a un 40106 que convierte la señal en logica, digamos que la "filtra" y te tira solo ceros y unos. y la salida de ese 40106, lo conectas a tu entrada de señal, que personalmente te recomiendo este circuito, que es un tacómetro con display de leds, lo he armado y funciona PERFECTO. te dejo el link

http://josepino.com/pic_projects/?tachometer2.jpc

saludos


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 2, 2009)

buenas supremo 2.

te dejo el esquema con que yo hice mi proyecto, no sé si conoscas los encapsulados que tienen un fotodiodo y un fototrnaistor integrado, bueno el se encarga de mandar una señal cuando halla un flanco (hueco). lo que debes hacer es colocar un disco al eje del motor con un huego y entre el disco el sensor, y listo entrega 1 pulso por revolucion. con el reed swich es mas facil el circuito pero no tienen una larga vida util, prefiero el fotosensor.

el resto es un contador de 3 digitos y ay, bueno hay que hacer un timmer con un 555 para el conteo en un minuto.

fijate en la seccion de circuitos digitales y busca un contador de 2 o de 3 digitos, al 555 le ponemos un rele que interrumpa la señal de salida del lm 358 (pata 7), fin del proyecto.

quisiera realizarlo en protoboard pues no confio en los programas simuladores pero si despejo una proto lo hacemos.

saludos


----------

